# WIN a piece of CIGAR REVIEW HISTORY...... !!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Brian had this special humidor made for our upcoming event and he also wanted to help a good charity in the Clearwater area, so here is the scoop:

This very humidor is being raffled from today all the way through LSB dinner on the 19th in Clearwater. $10 a ticket for a chance to win this SWEET piece of history! (Or two tickets for $15 bucks or 3 for $20)

All proceeds will be presented to our very own "All Children's Hospital" in St. Petersburg. They are specialists with helping ill children and a top notch cancer center. http://www.allkids.org

The raffle will be held at the LSB dinner. We ask that any of you coming to this event, please feel free to bring a handful of cigars that you may not like (or DO like), from the Thompson event that Saturday.... or a couple from your humidor you'd like to offer to this so we can have this filled with sticks before the drawing. (sorry... my Visions and Cammies are not part of the raffle... hahaha... but don't they look DELISH!!!)

The winner of the raffle wins the humidor and all the smokes donated!!!!!!

HERE IS THE COOL PART!!!! You do NOT have to be present to WIN!!!!!!! So any of your brothers that can't make this event, please feel free to make checks out to: ALL CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL and pm me for my address. Just make sure the checks are here before the afternoon of Sept 19th! (and date your check for that date also......)

So ..... how selfless is this Brian Da'Barbarian.........

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn that is cool

and yes those cigars look amazing


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

What a nice gesture! Can you bring it this Wednesday and start selling tickets?
Guys, All Children's Hospital is one of the premier Children's Hospital in the country. Michael couldn't have picked a better charity!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:smile: Michael, you'll have a fiver on the way as soon as I can arrange it!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Out freakin'standing!!! Count me in.

Brian never ceases to amaze me anymore!!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in for 3, just tell me where to send it.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in too, will send you a check and some cigars


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> :smile: Michael, you'll have a fiver on the way as soon as I can arrange it!!!


Silly Denny... just bring them with you... YOU'll BE HERE for the final raffle! 

:woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> I'm in for 3, just tell me where to send it.


My home address. I'll PM you.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am in for 3 tickets & a fiver. I will send them out ASAP. Great cause!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> What a nice gesture! Can you bring it this Wednesday and start selling tickets?
> Guys, All Children's Hospital is one of the premier Children's Hospital in the country. Michael couldn't have picked a better charity!


If I'm not on the bike I would be happy too! I guess I need to buy some raffle tickets.... Do you have a roll of them anywhere?

Where do you buy somehing like that? Office Depot?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't. I would think Office Depot? Yes.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Office Max, Staples, Office Depot...usually near where they sell cash boxes...and I'm in for 3 and a fiver as well... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Topped ! 


Also, bring it to LSB tonight to sell tickets Stan!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Saw Chip and Frank last night and told them about it. The boys will have till next LSB to pitch in. This is fun!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We should hit $300 I'm guessing....

*
At $80 ALREADY.... with one night at LSB! *

Also, should an out of towner win.... the shipping is covered, so don't worry about that.... I'll get it to you...... 

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It looks nice, fellas. Bunch of the guys stepped up last night.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

And our very own ANDY is the first out-of-stater to send some cash and SOME SMOKES! SO it's not empty anymore.... and he sent GOOD STICKS!!!!! Damn....

Thanks Andy... we're up to 100 bucks now! Good luck with the win!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

my $20 has been sent


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> And our very own ANDY is the first out-of-stater to send some cash and SOME SMOKES! SO it's not empty anymore.... and he sent GOOD STICKS!!!!! Damn....
> 
> Thanks Andy... we're up to 100 bucks now! Good luck with the win!


No Problem, That is a Great Cause!! Plus, I plan on winning those sticks back!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice going, you outta-staters.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Nice going, you outta-staters.


Right on!

UPDATE! Our newest father on Cigar Review is in for $20 now, also!!!! 



> *
> Thanks Anthony!!!!!! You are in for 3!!! *


So we're at $120 and not even near the raffle night..... we should hit 300 easy!

So exciting..... Thank you brothers..... and thanks Brian for the gift!

PLEASE NOTE: Your donation to All Childrens Hospital (All Kids Org.) IS TAX DEDUCTABLE!!! So keep your donation amount noted somewhere for your CPA for the end of this year. :smile: Tell'em Stan Da'TAXMAN!

Also, PLEASE...... if you send check, have them made out to "ALL CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL"


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

........which would be your best receipt for da "tax man"!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

My check for 3 tickets, a few sticks for the humi, and maybe a lil something extra are on the way


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris.... you and your lady, Michele are truly something else!!!!

OK guys!!!!! I have this HUGE box sitting on my front patio..... and Inside is a check to All Children's Hospital........ Thanks Michele & Chris!! ..... and a FREAKING APPLE PIE!!!!!!!!! I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING being shipped..... it was a little moved around...... but made the trip quite well... and yes.... I had a piece for dinner!!! YUMMY!!!!

3 FINE sticks for the raffle humidor...... 3 fine sticks for mr Michael (that's me)...... and a nice note.

Michele is so sweet! She read that I had a break up in the last few months and sent the pie as confort food!!! :hungry: HOW SWEET IS THAT! (Pun intended).... And my man Chris threw in some additional confort DRINK for MAWAA!!!!

Our total is up to $160 bucks for All Children's...... and a thank you to Patric Redmond for his $20 this week also!!!

What a nice package! All sent with true care and such a blessing.

Thank you both!

Michael


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: 

Ya know, I wondered how well it would ship...but I thought it was a neat idea when she came up with it that was worth trying. Glad it made it in decent shape. That's not just apple pie, that's Amish apple pie...those folks know how to bake! Glad ya liked the pie dude. The beers are from a local micro-brewery, pretty tasty. Watch those Smirnoff teas...they go down deceptively smooth!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

My parents LUV anything Amish..... (except their cigars... :lol: )

I might have to try one of those teas tonight.....

You both made my night brother! Very selfless...... 

Hi to your hunny..... and I promise to let her know every time I break up with a honey.... I LIKE BEING SPOILED!!!!!!! hahahahaa! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

CRider said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's not just apple pie, that's Amish apple pie...those folks know how to bake!


NOW you're taking me back, Chris. Grammy Shultz was PA Dutch. Talk about pies. Any good shoofly lately? She used to make killer apple dumplings too.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Stan, the place that I got Michael's pie makes some awesome shoofly pie. They had dumplings that looked awesome but I didn't try any. Ain't nuttin better than a big slice of shoofly, or some apple dumplings, and a big glass of cold milk.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:dude: Werd!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> My parents LUV anything Amish..... (except their cigars... :lol: )
> 
> I might have to try one of those teas tonight.....
> 
> ...


Hehe, I haven't tried their cigars...and I won't after some of what I've read on here about them LOL. How'd you like the tea? Glad we made yer night. Michele was all giggly about helping me come up with that idea hehe. I was already sending a check for some tickets, so I figured I might as well make the shipping a little more worthwhile :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't have one... but they are nice and cold now... so they will be gone this weekend!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, 3 of them lasts more than 90 minutes there's something wrong :lol: I've got 3 6-packs in my fridge and am planning on putting a good dent in them this weekend myself.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> Man, 3 of them lasts more than 90 minutes there's something wrong :lol: I've got 3 6-packs in my fridge and am planning on putting a good dent in them this weekend myself.


I was sipping on Crown last night.....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Well, I suppose that's acceptable then  I gotta look, I think I have a smallish bottle of that sittin around somewhere from Christmas that I haven't even cracked open yet...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Good Tea Chris.....

ALLL......... GONE!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Glad you liked them...I had 3 or 4 myself last night along with one of those Triple Ligero's I got off c-bid last week


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Good Tea Chris.....
> 
> ALLL......... GONE!


Hmmmm.... Michael, since you posted this in the "Win a piece... " section, I was wondering if Lee Ann is part of the prize too?? :hmm: :rotfl:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:  
Oh my goodness! Can someone spare a towel?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We had the drawing at LSB tonight and our other Scott'sman Graham won the deal!!!!!!

He is oversea's this week for work.... so he'll recieve it at the next LSB!

TRhank you all that supported the event!! We raises about $330 bucks for All Children's Hospital!!!!!

You'll see some follow up from them as I get some communication after the funds are recieved....

Thanks again! And thank you Brian for donating and creating such a cool event for our Herf!

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Graham! I hate you for winning this :lol: :lol: :lol: That's awesome that you guys raised $330 for the hospital.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice win Graham. Enjoy the humi and the sticks. 

Note to CM. Don't let BRIAN draw the ticket next year. :cheeky: :tease:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I recieved this today and wanted to make sure it was shared with all of you who donated. Speaking of which - I know of two brothers that were asked to *"cover another brother's $20"...... *please make sure you follow UP and repay a kind brother that stepped up for you when you needed it.

Mr. Michael 
Cigar Review
Clearwater, FL

Dear Michael,

Thank you and members of your Cigar Review group for your generous donation of $330.00 raised from your raffle of a humidor. Your gift has been added to the toteboard total from our 24th Annual All Children's Hospital - Children's Miracle Network Telethon, held the weekend of June 2 & 3. Thanks to generous friends like you, our final toteboard total was $4,306,985!

Your support of All Children's Hospital means so much to the thousands of children and families we serve throughout the year. This is an exciting time in our history. Construction on our new state-of-the-art hospital, scheduled to open in 2009, is moving along nicely. The Telethon is one of the essential ingredients for the successful completion of our Capital Campaign over the next several years. If we are true to our mission, this should be the last All Children's Hospital we will ever need to build.

Our Telethon theme this year was Building Miracles. Since 1984, our Telethon has raised more than $62 million in contributions from our extended family of caring individuals like you. On behalf of our patients, their families and our staff, thank you.

Sincerely,

Director, Telethon/Annual Giving


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's beautiful, man!  Thanks to all that gave but a HUGE thank you to Barbarian and Cycleman for all the effort!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

CM, you talking to me?

I repaid that evening at the Dirty Martini...there is an ATM next to the door. :cheeky:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> CM, you talking to me?
> 
> I repaid that evening at the Dirty Martini...there is an ATM next to the door. :cheeky:


Uummm..... not really...... but glad you did bro.....

I know of one out standing....

Why do I feel like such a COP these days..... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

PM sent as a reminder(as I close this to see if I have a PM  )?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> PM sent as a reminder(as I close this to see if I have a PM  )?


Yep.... but no... not to you, but you are quite funny.....

I like the letter they sent....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes. Very nice.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

my check shows cashed on 9/6


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very nice letter they sent, and awesome that they've raised so much money!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey CM... I was just razzing ya...and yes, that was a nice letter... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> my check shows cashed on 9/6


You're check was fine.... HOWEVER!!!! You did have it made out to "ME"...... so for your records.... somehow you need to record that as a gift to All Children's...... for 2007.

It is tax deductable. No lie.....

:smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

GUILTY.

Saw bucks in the mail. 8) :cheeky: :tease: :bowdown: :crazy:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OH!!!!!! So it was YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

